# Neutral blue



## Tia (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey everyone...I wasn't feeling too well when I made this tutorial, but hopefully you can learn something from it! the pictures aren't that great either cause i had a tummy ache and less patience. :X

Okayy...here's the stuff I used:






BRUSHES: Quo brush and some estee lauder ones i stole from my mom and a bunch of kid paint brushes that i use for actual painting on canvas, ROFL *loser right here*
FOUNDATION: Vichy Dermablend fond de teint (good stuff)
SETTING POWDER: Marcelle translucent powder
EYESHADOW: MAC Mothbrown e/s || MAC Lace palette: white tie, wood winked
EYELINER: Annabelle smoothliner in Meteorite || MAC liquidlast liner in classic cream
MASCARA: Cover Girl Professional mascara 
BLUSH: Marcelle mousse blush in roseraie
LIPGLOSS: OPI LipSheers in Sheer Heaven
TEA: White tea
MUSIC: Imogen Heap "Headlock", "Sweet Religion", "Speeding Cars" etc ;]





Ok, start with your crazy morning bare face and some white tea (personal favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Take your translucent powder and apply to your eyelids...




Uhh, like so, without tugging your eye like i do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Load up your kiddy brush with white tie e/s




Apply sloppily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moth brown with a bigger, fluffy quo brush...
Apply moth brown to the outer corners of your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (no pic for this, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Then take woodwinked e/s with your finger (or brush...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and blend it between white tie and moth brown. This just creates a natural, shimmery, goldish base...yeaahh... 




Blend blend blend and get this...(or a better version of it)





Next, take MAC's liquidlast in classic cream (or any other highlighting colour) and outline the inner corners of your eye like so...





After that, take your Annabelle smoothliner in meteorite (i love these so much!) and line your eye, making it a little gradient to your liquidlast liner. 





NOW IT'S TIME TO PUMP THOSE LASHES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So recently I found a pretty cool way to get your eyelashes to curl up nicely. If you wiggle your brush into the base of your lashes so that the brush kind of "locks" into position, more mascara will gather there. Then, all of a sudden, SWOOSH! Sweep your brush up from the base. Now you have a stable shape with more mascara on the bottom and less on the top, so it'll stay up better throughout the day. Sort of get what I mean? 
Whatever, I suck at explaining things.
The first time I did this my cat thought I was poking my eyeball out...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Our favourite time...FOUNDATION TIME!
I love Vichy's new dermablend line. Try it if you get a chance...(the colour selection is pretty limited right now though). It's a WAYY better version of Revlon's color stay IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








COUGHACK...Um, blend, of course. 
Finish off with some translucent powder.









Give yourself dots that look like zits by dotting on some mousse blush :] 
Blend it in eventually...









Finish off with some gloss and tu es finis! 
(oh man i really have to study for my french final on wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





There you go! I would take more final pictures but I don't feel too great plus I have to go see my friend sing right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's amazing...has a kelly clarkson kind of voice :] 
Enjoy ladies ^^


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 16, 2007)

hahah you're too cute!!  Great tutorial!


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 16, 2007)

tia..you're so cute!! Great tutorial!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 16, 2007)

great tut!! and great music choice...speeding cars is like my fave song!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 17, 2007)

nice tut' !! classic cream is really beautiful on you !
thanks !!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 17, 2007)

really pretty. love your eyes!


----------



## Lizz (Jun 18, 2007)

so cute. What nash are you?


----------



## FabWineTastings (Jun 18, 2007)

Love the final look!  Very Cute


----------



## Tia (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizz* 

 
_so cute. What nash are you?_

 
Thank you so much everyone. ^^ 

Um, i'm kind of a mix of stuff...but i'm half Mauritian and half Croatian if that sums it up nicely. ^^ but my dad is 1/3 Chinese (and the rest Mauritian)...and my mom has German / French blood. 

Confusing, I know.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 20, 2007)

Great tut! Your so adorable!


----------



## breathless (Jun 21, 2007)

oh my gosh! for real! you're adorable!! thanks for the tut. =]] post more if you get the chance. =]]


----------



## Emmi (Jun 21, 2007)

You look sooo adorable!! Love the shape of your eyes!!


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol, you made me laugh, but I like your tutorial. Pretty.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 22, 2007)

cute!


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 22, 2007)

Great tutuorial Tia! I use Revlon Colorstay what is the brand you said is better & where can I get it? 
ps I thought i was the only one who put my foundation AFTER I do my eye makeup


----------



## Tia (Jul 1, 2007)

Aw, thank you very much, everyone! I love feedback. =) 

Liza » Vichy is the brand. =) I know it is openly available in Canada now at Shoppers Drug Mart and London Drugs. I am not too sure about the USA, though you can google them to find out. The new dermablend fluid foundation is the best (it's rated the top on Makeupalley's foundations right now)


----------



## goink (Jul 1, 2007)

I love this!
I love your eyes!
I love the Quo brushes!


----------



## missli422 (Jul 1, 2007)

your tutorial is very cute and pretty! good job =)


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

very pretty.. you got very cute eyes<3


----------



## pinkchampagne (Jul 16, 2007)

you're so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your lashes


----------



## star07 (Jul 16, 2007)

love your "ahh! argh!" face.


----------



## JCBean (Jul 16, 2007)

Love this look-really really love it!! I like your pink headband too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want one! Thanks for a really charming Tut... x


----------



## ChiCindy (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey sweetie! soooo pretty! What color do u wear in the dermablend foundation?


----------



## ChiCindy (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey sweetie! Soooo pretty! I am half Croatian also! What color do u wear in the dermablend foundation?


----------



## lilaanne (Jul 18, 2007)

hey,

That looks great! I am saving this one try another day!

Thanks!


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2007)

fab tutorial!!


----------



## linkas (Jul 18, 2007)

Cute cute cute!!!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 20, 2007)

*Awww you're super cute! Great tutorial!*


----------



## tika (Jul 22, 2007)

You are very pretty


----------

